# My newest tattoo



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know if anyone here remembers me...it's been a while. When I was active on this forum, I had two cockatiels (Halley and Echo). Halley unfortunately passed away a number of years ago now (I think I actually made a thread about it at the time). (Echo is still his sassy, no-nonsense self.) (I also have another cockatiel now, Foxtrot.)

Anyways, I've wanted a tattoo of Halley since I got him in 2002 but especially since he died in 2009. Just thought I'd share it with you guys, who will probably appreciate it more than the general population. 

(Apologies that it's all shiny and gross-looking...it's healing!)


















My attempts to capture some of the awesome detail with a phone camera:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute! They done a wonderful job, what a great way to remember him by.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That is way too cool! I love it! What an awesome idea.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

It is so lovely! If I find a good tattoo artist around here I'd like to have one made on me, I need one of my existent tattoos retouched so I might get a discount 
It's so well made, look at the feet's details!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

that's an awesome tattoo! great way to remember your little fid!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

oh wow i love this! They did great detail on the face and feet. Great tat.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm very happy with it.

It took me a long time to find an artist I trusted to do this tattoo, but last year this artist did an amazing portrait for me and after that it was just a matter of finding the right picture/placement.

He actually had to combine several photos because none of the ones I had were perfect...so he added a foot, the tail, and the beak vein from other pictures. I love how nicely the edits work, you'd never know this wasn't taken directly from one photo.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It came out really nice.  Good for you for taking your time finding the right artist! That's so important when getting a tattoo.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't really like tatoos, but I can appreciate yours. It looks really nice! I can only imagine how bad that hurt in that location


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow that's amazing A lovely memorial for your cockatiel!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so realistic! great job


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous idea. 
I love it!


----------

